# 5 lane routed HO scale oval info needed



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm interested in a 5 lane routed HO scale oval. Anybody know of some links to track builders? Track table preferred is about 5' x 16'. Just want a nice oval with as few of joints as possible. Any info would be GREAT! Thanks in advance, Paul


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Routed Tracks*

Here's afew that I know of

MaxTrax http://www.maxtraxracing.com/

TKO http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html

Brad Bowman http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

TKO can do nice banked turns for you. Not sure about banks from Brad but he makes nice stuff. Section by section he re-did the entire 8 lane LeMans track for the Rolls Royce club's 24 hour race in Derby, England I believe he also did an oval where the inside lane cuts in the make pit stops. Cool
Max Trax are nice & the sectional design allows you make changes in the future if you wish.


----------

